# Drinking water



## cjm40 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've notice the last couple of days my 8 week
old toy poodle doesn't seem to be drinking 
alot of water...is this normal


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you feeding him dry food, or wet? Mine don't drink a lot if their food is very moist. I would mix some warm water with his food, or offer him unsalted chicken broth, just to be on the safe side. I have also found it helps to have water close by, so he does not have to hunt for it.


----------



## cjm40 (Jan 8, 2013)

She eats dry food....I have her water beside of her food


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would add some water or unsalted chicken/beef broth to her food, and see if she will take more that way. Having bowls of water in each room you sit or play in can also help - pups often seem to get too busy to drink unless the bowl is close enough to remind them.

The real test of whether she is drinking enough is her urine - it should be pale, and fairly plenteous! If it is dark, strong smelling, or very scanty I would work to get more liquids into her.


----------

